

Where Do the Smartest People Move? - Mz
http://www.citylab.com/work/2014/07/the-smartest-people-move-into-and-out-of-cities/373760/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _The study 's overall takeaway? Smart people just don't like to stay put._

